# DR Congo Cities /Towns.



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)

Kinshasa is the Capital city and the larhest city in the country with 9.5 Million people , that makes her the 3th largest in Africa after Cairo, Egypt and Lagos ,Nigeria.

Here is an aerial view of Kinshasa ( Photo by Medicin sans Frontiers).


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)

Kinshasa from the air. Kinshasa river port,


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)

Lots of sand but that will change in cuople months as the city center is going throu a face lift.


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I must say that Kinshasa city looks very nice :cheers:


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

luv this one!


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)

A newly built Congolese Hospital by the Chinese , under Sono-Congolese deal.


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)

Kinshasa TV Building.




























Kinshasa by night.


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)

Kinshasa's Grand Hotel.











Kinshasa's world trade center building.














































Kinshasa's "Congo Futur" Building


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)

And this is coming soon in june 2010 to Kinshasa skyline, already U/C.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

^^ nice development Butembo.


----------



## Gui_p (Mar 19, 2009)

Like most African countries and other poor nations, is fighting for development. 
But in much better price. But nothing prevents it becoming a city organized. 

I really enjoyed the thread, never seen photos of the site.


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)

Pule said:


> ^^ nice development Butembo.


Thanks. I can't wait 'till it opens next year. June 30th, 2010.:cheers:


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)

Next is Matadi, Congo's port on the Congo River. Popul. 400,000.




























A commercial ship on the mighty Congo river.




























Matadi city port on the Congo river.



















Fishing boats on the Congo river.


















Another view of Matadi city port.




















Here is the Marechal Bridge in Matadi over congo river.

























































Congo's oldest, Hotel Metropole.


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)

Lets go in the city.





































A Cathedral.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

To be honest, very poor and the ugly city


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Nice to see Congo cities on SSC ! :yes:


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> To be honest, very poor and the ugly city




Rekarte, i'm not suprised by you ignorance and negativity. It's not the first time. have a good day.


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)

samba_man said:


> Nice to see Congo cities on SSC ! :yes:


Thanks Samba_Man. I love Brazil, i can't wait to go there next year.


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)

This Eastern Congo city of Bukavu. It would have been one of the most beautiful city in Africa, but 10 years of war , it didn't have the chance.

anyways here are some pictures of the city. Population: 400,000. with cool architecture.










Here is Bukavu city from the air.


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## mbanzacongo (Sep 7, 2008)

beautiful city with some development i hope the city wil be in a couple of years a beter place to stay. But Congo is such a big country but why is everything located on KINSHASA? al the congolese people i know al of them are from kinshasa such a big country?


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Interesting. Not sure I've ever seen such detailed pics of this city. I didn't know it had so many hills!


----------



## BUTEMBO21 (May 25, 2008)

mbanzacongo said:


> beautiful city with some development i hope the city wil be in a couple of years a beter place to stay.* But Congo is such a big country but why is everything located on KINSHASA?* al the congolese people i know al of them are from kinshasa such a big country?


Because we have had a centralized system. But in far West, South and East. also have some industries.

Mots people from Congo that are outside are from Kinshasa because that's where people have access to Embassies. Kinshasa is 10 million people.


----------



## tauqer (Sep 17, 2020)

Architecture Design| Mix use building| Congo Africa


----------



## tauqer (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@tauqer: *Great, very nice videos, but we have a new forum for videos only:*








Video Showcase


Share your city related videos!




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

